# The art of photoshop



## mellowyellow (Jan 23, 2021)

Owl moth!!!

This picture of an owl moth is photoshopped. Here’s the image that was linked in the original thread: Source: Reddit


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 24, 2021)

I haven't the least notion as to how to use photoshop.


----------



## Lee (Jan 24, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I haven't the least notion as to how to use photoshop.


me either


----------



## Ronni (Jan 24, 2021)

I know how, but I find its use incredibly tedious. I’d much rather spend my time elsewhere.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I know how, but I find its use incredibly tedious. I’d much rather spend my time elsewhere.


Me too... horrendously so... I just wouldn't be bothered with it, and tbh most of what is actually photo-shopped , looks fake and doesn't enhance a picture anyway


----------



## JonDouglas (Jan 29, 2021)

I have been using Photoshop practically since its invention.  I am not that good with it but use the app as the base for all my post processing photo work I do.  Although a very useful and powerful photo editing tool, Photoshop has a steep learning curve that I've only partially traversed (better things to do).  That said, I do mess with it once in a while (e.g., putting the bike next to a nuclear submarine).  






In reality, you can't park your ride close to that boat.  Why did I do it?  To see if I could and make it look realistic.


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 7, 2021)

Here's a Meowl I did about 10 years ago


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 7, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> Here's a Meowl I did about 10 years ago


Love it!  Good fun.


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 7, 2021)

And a Jagurobin


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I know how, but I find its use incredibly tedious. I’d much rather spend my time elsewhere.


Well, I don't know how, but my buddy does
I found it to be too expensive for what you get

so....

I just use *MS-paint *
then come in with a free program called *GIMP *to get in tighter









I find it fun




Most times I don't even play with a pic, but use *Photomania* to enhance one


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 7, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I haven't the least notion as to how to use photoshop.


Me either Lewkat


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 10, 2021)

Double trouble - a selfie.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 10, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> Double trouble - a selfie.


That is brilliant, thanks Oy


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 10, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I know how, but I find its use incredibly tedious. I’d much rather spend my time elsewhere.


Interesting observation.  I find this to likewise be true for music notation applications.  I much prefer to us good old pencil and staff paper to write my arrangements for solo guitar.  It quickly becomes tedious with all that mouse clicking to get a couple of notes into a measure.  

These applications do have their advantages for those willing to work through the tedium though.

Tony


----------



## Ronni (Feb 10, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Interesting observation.  I find this to likewise be true for music notation applications.  I much prefer to us good old pencil and staff paper to write my arrangements for solo guitar.  It quickly becomes tedious with all that mouse clicking to get a couple of notes into a measure.
> 
> These applications do have their advantages for those willing to work through the tedium though.
> 
> Tony


I agree completely. I found that learning to do some basic coding started out as a very tedious learning curve, but over time as I began to grasp the basics, I realized I was willing to happily spend hours trying to find an error in my code. One line, one symbol in a line of code and my entire financial spreadsheet didn’t work!!


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 11, 2021)

*Classing Up The Photo*:  Photoshop was useful here in removing things from the picture that distracted from the subject (i.e., 1930 Cord L-29).  Removed were statuary, excessive background lighting and a spectator rope around the car.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 11, 2021)

My wife used to be quite active with photography.  She still has her old Nikon and lenses.  When we had our house, before buying the condo, we built a darkroom in the basement and she always developed her own film.  For her, that was a big part of the art form, rather than just sending the film in somewhere to be developed.  She entered to photography contests and won both.

After buying the condo, she lost interest because she no longer had her darkroom.  I installed gimp, the Open Source photo editor on her computer, but for her, it just wasn't the same as having a dark room.  Substituting mouse clicks for the physical act of developing film just didn't do it for her, just as substituting mouse clicks for writing out my arrangements for solo guitar didn't do it for me.

People can do fabulous art on a computer, as evidenced by the previous poster with that 1930 Cord L-29.  However, some of us just still prefer to do it the old fashioned way.   

Tony


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 11, 2021)

Another old selfie 

Stoned Again!


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 17, 2021)

A Fall Rendering:






An example of using Photoshop and filters to give the image the very slight look of a highly detailed oil painting while retaining a high degrfee of photographic detail.


----------

